# The Tim Thomas debate thread



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

He can be so good, like a Shawn Marion clone, but he disappears in some games. It seemed that he started out with 10 pts. and 5 rebs. in every first half of every game, but ends with 12 pts. and 6 rebs. He can be a top 3 small foward in the league, but just isn't.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

well if he doesnt do much this year... Josh Smith will be a buck very soon


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> He can be so good, like a Shawn Marion clone, but he disappears in some games. It seemed that he started out with 10 pts. and 5 rebs. in every first half of every game, but ends with 12 pts. and 6 rebs. He can be a top 3 small foward in the league, but just isn't.


Hes going to be their go to guy this year IMO so I think he will show what he can realy do this year.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know about him having the talent to be a Shawn Marion clone. IMO, Thomas can be closer to Abdur-Rahim with a 3 point shot.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Its just so disappointing. In his age group, he was considered tops behind Jermaine O'Neal and Kobe "unconvicted rapist" Bryant.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Tim Thomas debate thread*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes going to be their go to guy this year IMO so I think he will show what he can realy do this year.


I disagree. I think Desmond Mason will be the go-to-guy for this terrible Bucks team.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

joke


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Why doesn't he step up and demand the ball?

It seems like if he does get his shots, they go down... there must be some deep dark to it all. Maybe it was George Karl? :sigh:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Its just so disappointing. In his age group, he was considered tops behind Jermaine O'Neal and Kobe "unconvicted rapist" Bryant.


not even that...coming out of Paterson Catholic Tim was considered as da #1 or 2 player wit Kobe...I remember when da bucks played da pacers during da playoffs and Tim had a break out series people could see da ability tim had to be a all star...he turned down a leadership role wit da bulls (correect me if im wrong) 4 less money to stay wit da bucks....I am deeply hurt every year to see tim doesnt play like da star he should be cause he is one of my favorite players...but i dont know tim may be u are satisfied wit being a average player wit star potential da rest of their life


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

He's good enough to take the 3, he's athletic enough to take it to the hole, and smart enough to pass the ball. If he plays to the best of his ability every night, we could be talking about a 20pt 10 reb 4-5ast player. he could be a poor mans Garnett. 

What about his trade value, I thing Tim for Al Harrington Wouldn't be out of the question, but that damn contract of Tims.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

How about Toni Kukoc with less range and less consistency? He can't rebound like Shareef.

-Petey


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

Tim is definately athletic. But he doesn't drive to the hoop enough. I see way too many Bucks games where he settles for a turnaround jumpshot instead of trying to beat his man off the dribble. I'm not sure though if Tim does that by choice or it's George Karl's offense that's at fault. 

But his performance in new jersey series, where he was much more aggressive, gives me hope for this season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Considering Thomas only got 10 rebounds twice last year, I wouldn't hold my breath that he'll average that any time in his career. Tim Thomas _isn't_ getting any better any time soon. People have been predicting that he'll "break out" for the last four years now. He's 27 years old, and last year was the only time in his career he's ever broken 1,000 points in a season (1,066) -- it just isn't going to happen. He's just another bum that will never live up to his talent, and on top of that, he has an unreasonable (I'm being generous) contract to boot.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Can someone tell me why he hasn't played at all durin the preseason?... I guess he's injured but for how long?... Any info would be appreciated... Peace


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Can someone tell me why he hasn't played at all durin the preseason?... I guess he's injured but for how long?... Any info would be appreciated... Peace


He has been out with a calf injury he should play in the next preseason game.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks DUDE... Peace


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Thanks DUDE... Peace


No problem. :grinning:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Obviously Tim's got the talent. Maybe it's all because of George Karl's tactics that Tim hasn't "break-out" yet...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Hopefully, but if he had a "breakout year," what would his numbers be like?

I'd say 22pts, 7.5 rebs, and 5asts. maybe .8 blocks


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Hopefully, but if he had a "breakout year," what would his numbers be like?
> 
> I'd say 22pts, 7.5 rebs, and 5asts. maybe .8 blocks


I don't know about those # especially the rebounds and assisits.
I would say 19pts, 4 rebs, 2 asts, and .2 blocks


----------

